# Critique me please (till Oct.16 2010)



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all...
This Sunday I m supposed to take Nero to his first ever dressage competition. As a pair of horse&rider we have many problems and the competing issue is a part from the "solving the problems" project that i v started.

The horse himself used to be a good jumper (up to 1.30 rounds) but after being abused to overwork by others, he end up with a problem on his front right leg. We can't trot much, or work seriously in circles, cause the next day he can't walk.
Adding to his physical problem, his character did not encourage other people to ride him, so he is used to play, show off, buck and rear, or pretend that he is scared.
My idea was to take him on light work till his muscles are strong again, without damaging his leg.
He is 15 years old, don't know his breed and around 1.70cm high.
In general terms, he is not a forward horse, he needs lot of spurs-support, not a whip (scared too much) and his mouth is kinda strong.

My problem is that i do not have a trainer, coach, friend, co-rider, nobody around, so i have no idea when i m making mistakes. And when i manage to find someone to get a photo of me, a get dissapointed from my performance.

In the photos below, as everyone can see, i keep my heels up. That is because of the spurs use, but still, it's not an excuse when I want to compete on dressage. I m thinking of placing them higher, but appart from that, _*can you suggest me something that would help keep my heels down AND keep a contact between spurs and horse? 
*_
Also, _*can you please find any other mistakes on my position?*_ I need to correct myself till this Saturday!
Thanks in advance, if i manage to convert it, i ll upload also a video.

ss. yeah i know the horse is not bending, but it's only on those photos


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

For a horse who is going to his first ever dressage show, you seem to be asking for a lot of collection from him. He looks tense and short in his stride, and not working from behind. Let him relax into a longer and lower frame. He can't start off in a Grand Prix frame, he just simply doesn't have the balance for it yet.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know you have the instinct to bring your heels up because you feel like its the only way to get contact with the spurs.. I tell this to everyone.. start off every ride with a few minutes of standing up in the saddle with ALL of your weight in your heels, walking and trotting, after a while you'll find that your heels will automatically come down, you wont have to keep yourself in check. With the spurs just try to remember to not bring your heel up but back.. 

as the previous poster stated, your horse looks tense, you have him cranked in pretty far, but it doesn't look at all pretty because hes got his neck up, hes hollowing out his back and not collected at all, which really defeates the purpose of it all.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I think if you can find a way to reduce some of the tension in your body, it may flow through to your horse a bit. It's kind of hard to ride dressage in a saddle with as forward a flap as that one. My advice would be to forget about the flap design and ride as if you were in a dressage saddle. Here's a suggestion for achieving a dressage leg. Try walking around with your legs out of the stirrups. Let them drape down around your horse's sides with contact but no pressure from your thighs all the way down to your knees. Then reach your inside arm up straight over your head and stretch upward with your torso. This should help stack up all your parts in the proper position. You'll probably find that your ankle bones will end up a good 3 holes below your current stirrup length. That is ideally where your stirrup length should be. Wherever the bottom tread hits your ankle bone, adjust the stirrups accordingly. The benefit of a longer stirrup is that gives your legs much more influence. You should find much less need to use those spurs. Funny thing about dressage. Fix your seat and a lot of your problems disappear. Good luck!


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. You seem to be pinching with your knees, whick can make both you and your horse tense. My instructor told me that sometimes if you pinch with your knees, it restricts your horses shoulder movement. I suggest taking your knee off the saddle and maybe riding with a longer stirrup?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Everyone else has given some good advice. Also wanted to point out that you shouldn't have the spur giving constant pressure. It's an enhancement for your leg not a first resort.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

These look like video stills. Do you have a video you can show us? It would help a lot!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Has the vet given this horse an all-clear to ride? The horse is completely inverted, he isn't using his back properly. Thus, he's tucking his head a little and mincing his steps. His mouth might seem strong because he's bracing against the bit. A goo dinstructor will be able to show you how to ride the horse's hindquarter, which will also help alleviate stress on the front end. You will learn how to use your leg properly- you do not want constant connection to the spur- and make a much more cohesive team.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautiful boy! I would say to lengthen your stirrups... especially for Dressage. Lengthening them and doing basic work without spurs focusing on using your leg aids properly might help with keeping your heels down, even when you have spurs on. :/ You might be suprised at the lack of a need to use spurs when you improve your leg position! Your spur is in the position your lower calf should be in! Good luck! 

Oh - haha... before posting I read up some of the other comments, and see that MyBoyPuck kind of said the same thing. I'm posting anyhow to reinforce this!


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

wow, thanks everybody for your time and your critique!
I must say that i m not proud at all about my riding and i ll try follow as many tips you gave me as possible.

Standing up on my stirrups on walk, lengthen the stirrups, try walking without them for a while, try to let Nero expand his steps.
The problem is that this saddle is the only dressage saddle option that i have, all the others are for showjumping and not helpfull at all.

Also, yes, the vet has checked Nero, and said that it's good for him doing easy flat work. It's his stride that is short, even his canter, but hopefully in the future, will make it better 
What means that the horse is _inverted_?

For months this horse was not riden, so it's good for him to have exercises. I guess you are right when you say that i m asking him too much about bending head, but himself is always ready to spook or play.

Yesterday i took off my spurs, i decided that i ll use them only if i m 100% correct by myself, or else it's not a tool, i m just annoying Nero.
The reason i want to ride him on competition is because of the lack of trainer. Competitions will help us to set goals, try to achieve them and also, will give us feedback, by results and comments. Also, Nero hasn't left the stables for around 3 years, so it will be good for him to get used to it again.

The photos have bad resolution, that's all, but i do have a video also from that day. I have to admit that i m not proud about it at all, especially at the beggining, that i m hard with my hands, but it was the N time that i was trying to ride him the test, and every previous time, he was cantering, troting or stopping, bucking or rearing for silly excuse: There were other horses in the arena as well.

Anyway, i think you ll be able to spot more mistakes on the video, (hehe so more tips for correction please) so here it is, and believe me, nomatter how hard your opinion might be, i ll appreciate it! 






ss. well for one thing, he is doing nice halts. 
ss2. i need to work my salut, it looks like i m gonna hit poor Nero :S Any idea how to do it more softly? :S

The test is the Children Preliminary of FEI (or at least, i try it) and the distances are not correct, but that's all i v managed to make for dressage arena.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think this is the same test as you are talking about





 
Check out that video. The horse is not carrying itself nearly as high as your boy, because he isn't required to. The number one thing that makes this test stand out for me, particularly when comparing to yours, is that this pony is super relaxed most of the way through. Your horse is fighting the bit, fighting the contact, fighting your legs. 

Let him relax. Work in a longer, lower outline. He isn't muscled enough or trained enough to carry himself so high and short, and this is making him 'invert'. Instead of rounding his back and working through from behind, he is hollowing his back.

For the salute, just watch lots and lots of them on youtube, and practice at home in your computer chair.


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep that's the test! 
I ll try to do all the tips and tomorrow i ll upload another effort.
I have a question about the bending.
My intention was not to keep his head and neck so up and vertical, but to make him bend. I was holding short reins, because he usually puts his head up and calls the other horses. When we ride alone, he is calmer. I m afraid that with a longer rein, at competition, with other horses around, he ll be totally out of control and contact. On the other hand, i don't want to cause pain on him back.
So, emmm any ideas what should i do about that? Insist on longer rein?

I m really excited to try everything. In few hours i ll be riding him ^_^


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Trust him. Show him that a long low contact is ok by letting him have it. If the other horses bother him, wait till they have finished for a while until you are both comfortable with long and low. Or find a quiet paddock somewhere and ride him there. 

Use your seat and legs to push him up into a frame - your hands should just accept the contact, not try to alter it. 

If you don't feel like he is relaxed enough to ride him long and low, I would suggest that you postpone his show debut. Actually, no. Take him, ride him out there, and expect to score low. Let him use the day to get used to being in that environment. 

I hope your ride today is really good


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Hehehe i ll ask for reggae song when i ll ride ^_^
My first goal is not to be eliminated and my second, if possible, to get the base (i think 55%).
If not, i don't mind. I m really proud of him, i just wish i could improve faster to help him also improve himself.
Anyway, this competition will be our "test ride" and nothing more, no big expectations.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That's the spirit  Let us know how you go


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll leave the critique to the dressage riders but have you had him checked for proper saddle fitting? I know you said the vet cleared him for flat work but he seems really painful, tossing his head and swishing his tail and then that little semi-rearing episode, it just seems like he is very unhappy!


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

*just for fun*
...that's the saddle  almost same age as Nero 










Training today was good -till it started raining hard.
BUT first thing i did, i lengthen the stirrups 3 wholes. VERY uncomfortable when i did the warm up rising trot :/ Then, I tried the standing walk. THAT was amazingly helpful... Plus, after a while of trotting, i took of the stirrups for a while and then back again. Hmmmm... ok, it helped, but i need to do this for long time to be efficient. 
Plus, i tried the longer rein and also, i decided to keep my hands steady, and let him decide whether to bend or not. After lot of transitions and circles and serpentines, he lowered his head (yeee-haaa!!!).
Unfortunately, the first light of the coming storm and the sound, scared him and we finished our ride earlier.
At the end of the day, we both enjoyed our apples... the big day is near ^_^


ss. well yes, when he pretend to rear, he was unhappy and i was unhappy. For about 30min before the video, he was trying to get rid of me, to go and join some other horses (stable mates). I wasn't falling, he wasn't joining them, we were both not that calm.
As for the saddle, you are right, i had the same thoughts, but i checked it and asked someone else to have a look too, the problem is not the saddle but my riding.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

i am absolutely no dressage person(i wish ha ha) so i cant help with the principles and techniques. but i will say this. i do not see a horse who is in pain as suggested. please dont take offence and i appologise if i am wrong but you seem to be scared of this horse. he has such big beautiful movement and you seem to keep holding him back the entire ride. i notice occationally that you let him out a little bit and he seems to move so much nicer but you immediately tense up and bring him back in. if i were you i wouldnt worry about going to a show just yet. especially if you are nervous about how he is going to act. that will just create more tension. i think you need to just spend time feeling comfortable riding his big gaits on a much looser rein. there is soooo much tension in you and i think once you RELAX things will go much more smoothly.


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

I have explained before why we need to start competing, it's not an issue of going and winning but making him get used to it again. 
I m not afraid of him, i just didn't want to give him excuses for messing around once more, and that's why i was holding so short reins (as also mentioned above). And that's the tension for.I just don't find it interesting or useful to upload videos of him while warming up, all the rearing and bucking for fun he does, coz what's the point? I only wanted to show the part that we do the test. 
I m sorry for not accepting this critique, but not being afraid of horses is the only good thing i know about myself when riding. Whatever he does, he ll be under me. Even if he falls, we ll go down together. And that's why he respects me and i ride him, since nobody else wants to ride him.
I appreciate the relaxing tip. But just relaxing will not be helpful after a while coz he is getting bored.
But anyway, thanks for spending time on my problem 
Hopefully if i manage to get a video tomorrow, i ll have better results on riding!

ss. i m not a dressage person either. Not with good style on riding, don't know any but 2 tests and get in real trouble when i have to prepare the mane :/ I v started dressage just because i end up riding horses that shouldn't or can't jump. I used to be only show jumper, snobbing the dressage riders, but know, i respect them equally.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

Your horse is really nice i think what would help you alot would be to relax relax everything let him forget about doing tests and just do long walks nice and stretched out loose rein' i no you said he shys but you will find if you relax and dont react then he will in turn do this' even the most strung out tb's i have ridden will relax and stretch out if you relax.. i would probably work more on getting his head in the right frame before asking him to much of him..
have you thought of maybe just taking him down to the competition and walking him around in the warm up ring and just let him take everything in before asking him to perform and behave it may blow his mind a bit.

just my opinion i prefer to take alot of time to get to a good result rather than rush and have to deal with the consequences.. 
ps. i think your being pretty hard on yourself with your riding he doesn't look like the easiest horse to ride so i think your doing a pretty good job!!
good luck


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need to lower you stirrups. In dressage most judges like to see you lower leg nice and long.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Inverted basically means that the horse's back is hollow and he's resisting. Or as Charis said, he isn't using his back properly.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

bethsone said:


> i would probably work more on getting his head in the right frame before asking him to much of him..


Ignore this advice. The rest posted by bethsone was pretty good, but this is not. The dressage frame comes from the horse, not the rider. You can't force him into frame. You can't ask him to do it with your hands. All you can do is ride him correctly, and let him find it. As well as that, the 'on the bit' frame is so much more than head position. If you were to crank his head in to that perfect vertical using your hands, I can guarantee you that his back will hollow and he will stop using his back end. 100% promise that. To achieve the 'on the bit' all you can do is ride correctly and leave it up to him. Use your seat actively. Use your legs to push him up. But leave his head alone.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

After seeing the video, I actually like this horse. I think he'll be fantastic after you work a few kinks out, those being getting him to relax and getting his attention focused on you. While this can't help you for this weekend, do you do any lateral work with him? This is the kind of horse that needs constant direction from his rider. Every 8 strides, you need to do something different to where he's just completely looking to you for what's coming next. When my horse is acting aloof, I do something like, trot down centerline 8 steps, leg yield 8 steps, shoulderfore 8 steps, canter 8 steps, walk 8 steps, anything else 8 steps. This exercise is fantastic for the attention challenged horses. Also, while I understand your logic on the rein length, I think it's counterproductive to his personality. This horse needs to be rewarded with a slight release for every effort he makes to soften into the bridle. Stretchy circles are your best friend. Fish out a little line and really let him reach into the contact. It looks like you have plenty of forward to work with. It's just a matter of giving it somewhere to go and not slamming the door in front.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Ignore this advice. The rest posted by bethsone was pretty good, but this is not. The dressage frame comes from the horse, not the rider. You can't force him into frame. You can't ask him to do it with your hands. All you can do is ride him correctly, and let him find it. As well as that, the 'on the bit' frame is so much more than head position. If you were to crank his head in to that perfect vertical using your hands, I can guarantee you that his back will hollow and he will stop using his back end. 100% promise that. To achieve the 'on the bit' all you can do is ride correctly and leave it up to him. Use your seat actively. Use your legs to push him up. But leave his head alone.



he he what i mean by frame was not in reference to the physical frame but his mental frame of mind  he does not look mentally ready imo


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

bethsone said:


> he he what i mean by frame was not in reference to the physical frame but his mental frame of mind  he does not look mentally ready imo


 
Ohhhh ok lol. In that case, yes bethsone has the right idea :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was wondering why you did not post the trot? If the horse hasn't done a lot of work recently, just like riding a young horse, you might want to take it easy on his back by rising to the trot. 
It looks like you kind of have a bit of a "death grip" with your heels on the horse. I know you mentioned the need to use spurs, but some horses will become very resentful of constant pressure, espcecially too far back behind the girth and especially when both spurs are "squeezing" him. If you could drop your leg down and use a leg cue that is more like your ankel "fluttering" against his side; very active, then totally quiet. And try using only one leg to ask for forward; the inside leg only.
The horse is actually a really nice horse and when you did the free walk one could see his real potential.
Can I ask what kind of bit you are using? The horse swishes his tail a lot and moves his head like he is leary of contact. Also, check that you really DO have clearance under the gullet of the saddle when you are IN the saddle. Old saddles can loose their stuffing and so sit so low on the horse as to be on top of the whither bones.
You aren't such a bad rider as you make yourself out to be. You just need to relax your legs and let them down more (not gripping), and put your elbows in closer to your sides and a bit of a bend in them, watch your hands , which were open when I was close enought to actually see them.

The more you can do walking work (basically Free walk) and do it a lot. lot .lot the happier will be the horse. During your training, do free walk a ton and sometimes drop the reins all the way, and just reach over and hug or pat him on the neck. If you cannot trust him with both reins dropped, drop the inside rein so that there's a huge swing in it and praise him for a few steps. Take the reins back in slowly, in time with the rythm of his walk and with your inward breaths.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Isn't the horse's mouth coming open a big no-no in dressage? I am not a dressage rider, but I heard that somewhere... Anyway, he looks to be spunky!! :] And very pretty. Good luck!


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all responses! 
1. I ll change the under saddle pad, just to be 200% sure that it's not any back-pain.
2. I v already taken off the spurs and tried to introduce the long whip, without using it though. It's working good!
3. The bit i m using it's the simple one. Not the happy mouth, but a simple one, nothing strong or hard.
4. I have the impression that many horses do not open their mouths coz they wear the second noseband, which i hate. I prefer Nero to open his mouth if i coz him pain, than keeping it shout because it's tighed (argh... is that the spelling?)
5. I v lengthen the stirrups already ^_^
6. I didn't get the trotting-video issue. I did not post the trot? You mean the warming up? I would feel like a rodeo showing off girl... I just wanted critique on riding the test.
7. Yesterday i had him with looser rein and he was fine, but today there will be other horses around, so i want to see him behaving with longer reins and other horses at the arena.


8. I knoooooow he is lovely... <3 He is so cute and i find him so handsome, although he is not tall... But i love him so much... and his funny ears and even his playing bad habbits. Lovin Nero <3


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I cant really critique but the only the thing I will say is you really dont need any kind of artificial aid to me... No spurs or whip. He is a forward horse and quite tense so I dont think he needs the extra encouragement. Besides at a low level they look for the horse to be relaxed and responsive to your leg. If he isnt responsive without spurs id look to fix that and if he is I dont understand why you'd need them... Although you have said youve stopped using them which is good! Beautiful horse though


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

As you can't see coz i can't upload the video, i v lowered 2 wholes the stirrups and have given longer rein.
I think my back and seat are not that steady, but my legs are better. I still have Saturday to correct myself little bit more! 

Nero is responding well without spurs but with the whip. He is still afraid of it a little bit, you can see this at any right side exercise, circle, trot, canter, he is almost running away from it sometimes. I can't ride him with nothing, coz he sometimes gets bored and stops cantering -just because, or he gets heavy on trot. However, I ll give him a free-aids try on Sunday, because will be in foreign environment and he ll be tense enough to be forward. 

With the longer rein, i think that yes, he gets smoother on his mouth, but he when he is cantering for example on right side (where he gets Speedy Gonzales with the whip idea), he opens his strides and seems that my hands have to go too much back to gain contact. What do you think? And i noticed that once or twice he moved his head up, as though i v done something hard to him, but honestly, i haven't used my hands hard. 

I can't compare the two tests, for me in both i see good and bad things, so would you mind, except from the critique, to comment whether i v done any progress, if you can tell from the photos?
thnx for your time ^_^


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

I see A LOT of progress. I just started in dressage but I can already tell the difference. He looks more relaxed and so do you. Your leg is much longer....although in the first picture your heel could be down a bit more . In the second picture, I think it might just be the angle of the picture, the elbow I can see is turned out and your hand is a little high. Other than that, your looking good!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, better already. He's reaching nicely into the bit in that first pic. With rein contact with horses who get tense if they feel confined up front, the trick is to use a lot of half halts to shorten the horse's frame little by little and take up whatever rein slack it produces. From the time I get on to the time I'm riding my horse in the correct frame, I've probably taken up close to 6" of rein.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes!! This is much better, and much closer to the frame you would expect of a prelim test  He looks much happier and relaxed 

You guys are going to go really well together. Silverada, I have to say thankyou. You have been such a good sport, and really taken our critiques on board. Good job!


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

When is your show again?


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Yayyyy! Good luck - you guys have made beautiful progress, keep up the good work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks very nice. You are sitting nicely. One small thing , don't turn your head and upper body so much into the turn . This is common for hunter riders doing dressage. They are "looking for the next jump". But you want to really stay over the center of your horse, and even your head and shoulders turned too much can put too much weight to the inside causing your horse to lean that way. Look to about the inside EAR of your horse and keep your shoulders more square to the horse. Sit back a tiny amount and bring your elbows back to your side a bit.
When he canters too fast, lean back a bit and exhale heavily and THINK "slow, slow, relax, relax" while you breathe in the rythm you want him to go (slower than his Speedy Gonzales speed)
You really have been a good sport and you have a good seat and a good mind. You will do really well. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Big difference, and a much prettier picture. Way to go!


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

We did it !!! ok, we got 53.48% (369) instead of the 55% i was wishing, but we were not eliminated for misbehaving!
So, that's a short story of my weekend, including the bad and the good moments!

Saturday
Training was SO good! Longer reins, longer stirrups, no spurs and just holding without using the whip! Other horses were in the arena, but finally, he didn't seem to care much!
Unfortunately, just before finishing, it happened. A horse left the arena and Nero got so upset that start kicking all over. You know, this kind of side-jump side-jump kick-kick jump-kick. My problem was that i had longer stirrups than the ones i was used to, so my feet were off them. And the saddle, as posted before and you can see, it's not holding you on seat. So kinda got my body to front. That was it. Nero got it that i wasn't in good position and started his rodeo game. Jumping-kicking moving to side same time, i finally got myself on the ground and him running around.
What a disaster  All my trust to long stirrups, to Nero, to myself... gone  I rode him again for 10-15 minutes on trot and canter, since we were about to finish.
So, with broken confidence, i took him back to the stables.

Sunday
After his behavior yesterday, i regret to say this, but i got up again my stirrups. Thankfully, i managed to keep my heels down ^_^
I didn't have any groomer or friend or trainer with me, so i had a lot of work to do to prepare him and myself.
We were to compete at 13.30 but we were at show yard at 08.00. 
Nero had his breakfast, so i left him with the happy-hay ball and reached for my breakfast... Coffee and a small sandwich. I registered my self and payed and confirmed my competing time. I run back to Nero at around 10.00. Put on saddle reins boots, got myself in boots and helmet and took him for lunge. After, i started riding him, mostly to show him the place, the warming up arena and the competing arena. He was not a good boy, thank God i had shorter stirrups :/ so, after 1-2 rodeos, no more lose reins for him. It was not anymore an issue of looking good, but he was dangerous for other riders and didn't want to risk again myself down, since i had nobody to help me.

After a while, i took him back, took off saddle etc, gave him water and a pear, a pat on the neck and left him rest. At 12.30 i got on him again and started to prepare for the show. He was anxious again, although more tired so more calm (but not relaxed).
Finally, we entered the test arena, we did our test without bucking, rearing or showing off, but because he was tired, his front right leg got little bit stiff.

At the end of the show, i was very pleased with him. He wasn't easy with the environment, but he managed to behave well. We were not on the bit, our transitions were not that nice, but we got 53.48% !!!!!!!!!!!! Yeeeeeee-ha !!!

So, couple of days off for naughty tired boy, and then again, riding with longer reins and stirrups, so that we both get used to them ^_^

Thank you all so much for your time spent on me, your tips and critique and i promise i ll upload video and photos on Monday, that i ll have better web connection!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What an adventure! Such a great story, and you tell it well, even though English is not your first language. Good Job!
Congratulations on your score. I guess it isn't what you hoped for but it is still very good.
As for the reins and the stirrups, you will find the right length that works.
One skill that is very good is to learn how to shorten your reins , very quickly!


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you 
I just got the results, we are on place 29 out of 34... the best thing is that most of the mistakes were caused by me (small circles etc) so if i set my mind right next time, we might got better results!
Also, i regret for getting Nero so tired, next time i ll let him more rest.
Our next show is on November 7th, so i hope i ll get us ready! (there will be one more critique request as i see it...)


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

and here are some photos of Saturday training...









(doing the exercise of standing up on stirrups)

and here, by curving back :/ but with Nero standing on the bit (longer reins)









This one is from the warming up at the show, not the best position of my hands, and not the best quality, but hopefully i ll get some more while riding the test











I have a question.
Our next show is on November 7th and i ll definetly need this kind of help i got from all of you till now. Should i make a new thread on Critique or on Training category? Or should i just use this one?
I want to upload photos from training till the show, so it's not gonna be critique of one post, but of a progress.


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

How can i edit my post, so i want write again and again new posts?
Anyway, here are some photos from the show!



















Head and ears........ UP ! <3









Nero has just spotted the photographer...


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep working on the legs! Nero looks very handsom, I love him!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Your horse is GORGEOUS!!! You guys make a beautiful team! I really love that second photo! Your patience and commitment to bettering yourself in an effort to better your horse are fantastic! Like BarnBratt said, keep working on the legs (heels down, being more comfortable with the longer stirrups, etc).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice photos. You are turned out really nicely (that means your outfit is perfect) . I think your leg position is good and you should not worry so much about heels down to the point of pressing too hard into the stirrups. Heels down is more a hunter/jumper concern. If you look at the best dressage riders, their heels are down, but sometimes only just below horizontal to the stirrup.

One suggestion I can make is to lift your hands a little and put them closer together. I know there are times when we use wide set hands and put them down to try and encourage the horse to put his head down. But it's actually sometimes worse, especially if you pull downward, it will make the bit press harshly onto the horse's bars (mouth and his natural reaction will be to fight it and lift his head higher. 
Instead, work toward keeping your hands up and right over his whither and when he goes well, even it just for a few steps , when you feel him reach into the bit, you will very slightly push your hands FORWARD to thank him and say "you can take the bit even a little bit more forward". He will move really beautifully for a few steps. Of course, he will probably throw his head up or whatever, but you just go back to the hands in nuetral (not pulling downward, and not TOO high) and ask him to go forward and find the bit again, then you advance your hands just a little to thank him again. You just do this over and over, and in time he will stay with you, on the bit and reaching forward and a bit downward. (correct position for a horse at training level)


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Everybody... thank you for your advise, tips and good words for me and Nero 
I v opened this thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/re-training-nero-ii-68577/#post795811 for my general training help requests and i ll be using this one when i ll have some photos/videos that could be critiqued.

Till now, i ll keep:
lower the stirrups - done/undone/done again ^_^ i v changed saddle to one that helps me stay on the seat
shorten little bit the reins, but not hold them very short - trying to do so, almost done
lift my hands and put the closer - trying to do so, bad habbits hard to forget



...till my next photo


----------

